# Formulardaten werden nicht richtig übergeben



## dreggert (3. April 2012)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem zu dem ich schon gegooglet habe aber nicht fündig geworden bin.

Ich habe ein kleines Programm im PHP gebaut, mit dem man Mietverträge erstellen kann. Das hat bis jetzt auch super funktioniert. Gestern ist mir dann aufgefallen, wenn ich die Strasse mit dem "ß" eingebe und dann das Formular abschicke, wird in dem erstellten PDF dann nur Strae geschrieben. Hab schon diverse Codierungen wie ISO 8895-15, UTF-8 usw. ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Das einzige was sich geändert hatte war, das immer wieder andere Zeichen dort statt dem ß standen.

In den Begeleitschreiben, welche automatisch mitgeneriert werden werden die "ß" aber sauber dargestellt.

Deswegen meine Vermutung, dass es mit dem Formular und der Übergabe zu tun hat. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, oder könnte mir einer einen Tipp geben, wie ich das abfangen kann?


----------



## ComFreek (3. April 2012)

Mit welcher Software Bibliothek erstellst du denn deine PDF-Datei? Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## dreggert (3. April 2012)

Ich habe FPDF15 bei mir auf dem Server installiert.


----------



## ComFreek (3. April 2012)

Ich habe gestern das gleiche Problem mit FPDF gehabt.

Da ich allerdings momentan an was anderem arbeite, konnte ich nicht nach einer Lösung suchen.
Aber ich denke, dass ich auf TCPDF umsteigen werden, da es wesentlich mehr zu bieten hat und definitiv UTF-8 unterstützt, siehe TCPDF-Homepage.

Ansonsten könntest du mal auf die Version 1.7 (http://fpdf.org/) aktualisieren.


----------



## dreggert (3. April 2012)

Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht und gerade auf 1.7 umgestiegen, aber gleiches Ergebnis.


----------

